# Mit WoW auf neuen Rechner umziehen



## zock35 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen PC zulegen, wahrscheinlich mit einer SSD. Allerdings habe ich ziemliche Panik davor World of Warcraft komplett auf die neue Festplatte zu ziehen und vor Allem alle Addons wieder neu einzustellen, inclusive der Konfiguration des ui. Kann man auf die neue SSD die Konfiguration des alten WOW irgendwie von der alten Festplatte spiegeln o.ä.?
Danke im Vorraus für Eure Tips


----------



## Focus2K (24. Juni 2011)

Einfach den Kompletten WOW ordner von der alten Festplatte kopieren und Spielen....


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juni 2011)

Focus2K schrieb:


> Einfach den Kompletten WOW ordner von der alten Festplatte kopieren und Spielen....


 wollts grad sagen, gerade wow machts einem doch so derb einfach ^^ brauchst keinerlei installation, einfach alles kopieren und starten und alles is wie vorher.


----------



## Geko (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Hab ich auch schon so gemacht.

Falls wider erwarten Probleme auftreten sollten, führ die Repari.exe aus.


----------



## zock35 (28. Juni 2011)

Danke, das sind ja gute Nachrichten
Cu


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Ja das klappt


----------



## Phesk (15. Januar 2012)

Hab das Spiel bisher nur ein einziges Mal installiert. Seitdem lagert der Ordner, geschützt vor Neuinstallationen, auf einer 2. Partition


----------



## Oromus (15. Januar 2012)

Jup einfach kopieren und gut ist....


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. Januar 2012)

das hat er, denke ich, schon vor knapp nem halben jahr erledig


----------



## Oromus (17. Januar 2012)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:
			
		

> das hat er, denke ich, schon vor knapp nem halben jahr erledig



Oops, so ist es wenn man sich auf Andere verlässt....


----------

